# 3D Open shoot HaHa Sept 28



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The weather is looking good for Sunday so I hope to see you all at HaHa for our hunting season tune up shoot. The course will be very much geared to hunting shots but with a couple of twists 😁 there will also be our usual fun events including the iron bison, with cash and prizes to win.
Shotgun start at 10am and food is available, see you all there.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

24deg and no rain for Sunday, perfect 3D weather


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is the shoot?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hamilton Anglers and Hunters in Ancaster.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking forward to Sunday.It's going to be a great day.A good chance to fine tune your skills for the upcoming hunting season and possibly pick up a nice prize or two.Hope to see a large turn out of archers ready to have some fun.See you all there.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Course all done. Everything is hunting range and set as naturally as we could, it should be a good one.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great turnout today, thank you to everyone who came and enjoyed the shoot and the sunshine.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

What a great shoot today boy's.Very good job on the set up and as usual it ran very smoothly.I had a lot of fun and met some very nice people.I'm just getting back into archery and realizing what awesome people archers are Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Mamba1 said:


> What a great shoot today boy's.Very good job on the set up and as usual it ran very smoothly.I had a lot of fun and met some very nice people.I'm just getting back into archery and realizing what awesome people archers are Thanks everyone.


Glad you had a good fun day, that's what it's all about.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Lots of fun today. A great set up and challenging course. Thanks to all the organizers!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

ronperreault said:


> Lots of fun today. A great set up and challenging course. Thanks to all the organizers!


Thank you Ron, we always try to make you guys think about your shots


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

nice to see the return of crossbows to the haha shoot on sunday , long overdue . great shoot and course . I can`t wait for new layout next year .


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I had a lot of fun at this shoot. Only my third 3D shoot ever, but it felt like the most challenging course. Looking forward to when the field course is finished.


----------

